# k321a



## got3now (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a chance to pick up a 321a, I know it has a different oil pan and a different output shaft than one that was original to a gravely. I have an oil pan and shaft from a 320 12 hp gravely will they fit or do I pass. My guess would be no problem. Whats yours? Al


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My guess would be the same as yours. You might call a dealer in Kohler engines or even the manufacturer to verify.


----------

